# ID on an "Assorted african cichlid"



## Ziala (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, just another cichlid fan and new to the forums. Only a year into the cichlid hobby and loving it/them. I know this guy is a little young but I'm wondering if any of you experts out there might have an idea what this little blue guy could be. Thanks so much


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

It looks like a Pseudotropheus socolofi


----------



## Ziala (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, you actually confirmed my guess. After posting I looked that up and it looks very similar. I hate that my lfs sells stuff as "assorted" , Ill have a few more pictures coming because of this as well


----------



## Ziala (Mar 15, 2013)

These were all sold as "Assorted Peacocks"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Is a hybrid peacock, often called a sunburst or other names depending on colour.
2 & 4 Look like German Red/Ruby Red Peacocks.
3. not a peacock, rather a Protomelas sp. "Taiwan Reef Steveni"


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> 1. Is a hybrid peacock, often called a sunburst or other names depending on colour.
> 2 & 4 Look like German Red/Ruby Red Peacocks.
> 3. not a peacock, rather a Protomelas sp. "Taiwan Reef Steveni"


You think that taiwan reef is pure?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

13razorbackfan said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Is a hybrid peacock, often called a sunburst or other names depending on colour.
> ...


Hard to say if it is pure. Shape is right, barring is wonky... not sure if they are being hybridized, or just being bred poorly.


----------

